# Pocket knives



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Men using pocket knives
This thread popped up in the ladies lounge. I'm a pocket knife kind of guy. I really don't feel dressed without a pocket knife.

So how about you?
MN


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

This is in my pocket at all times, I have two of these and numerous other pocket knives.

I don't go through a day, any day without using it for something.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

When I was a kid in school, I carried a pocket knife every day. When I was a teenager I got a job in shipping/receiving and I had a box cutter on me nearly all the time.

These days, both of those things could get a person either expelled or arrested. It's a sad thing, but it's just no longer practical.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> These days, both of those things could get a person either expelled or arrested. It's a sad thing, but it's just no longer practical.


It's perfectly legal to carry a pocket knife.

There are certain places weapons aren't allowed (Court houses/airports/etc..) but I rarely go to these places.

I've never had a problem carrying one anywhere that I don't get my pockets searched by default.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Of course, the "arrested" part is completely situational (federal buildings, DMV, airports, etc), but my main point is that there are so many uptight people who'd scream and call the cops at the sight of a pocket knife these days, that it's just not worth it to carry one around unless you know you're going to need it.

In my state, open-carry used to be commonplace. It's still LEGAL, but see if you don't get swarmed by cops anyway if you do it walking down the street.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Of course, the "arrested" part is completely situational (federal buildings, DMV, airports, etc), but my main point is that there are so many uptight people who'd scream and call the cops at the sight of a pocket knife these days, that it's just not worth it to carry one around unless you know you're going to need it.
> 
> In my state, open-carry used to be commonplace. It's still LEGAL, but see if you don't get swarmed by cops anyway if you do it walking down the street.


Yeah, how did we get here?

How has our culture become so afraid of the most mundane things?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought this might end up a picture thread.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I do get that fear response from some people when I pull out my tiny knife.
MN


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> I do get that fear response from some people when I pull out my tiny knife.
> MN


It's not the size of a knife it's how you use it!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> I do get that fear response from some people when I pull out my tiny knife.
> MN


I still have my grandfathers pocket knives (They are in the style of the knife you posted) I don't use them as I don't want to lose or damage one (sentimental value).

But I remember as a kid he and nearly every other male in my life carried a knife on them and they were always using them.

If you needed a blade for something the statement was "Give me your knife for a minute". You weren't asked IF you had one, it was just assumed you did.

Just don't know why people are so afraid of a 3 inch utility blade.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> Of course, the "arrested" part is completely situational (federal buildings, DMV, airports, etc), but ....


Ya.. You won't get arrested. They will ask you to put it in your car and refuse you entry. This includes my tiny little 2" keychain knife. 

Also ridiculously funny along those lines... I had to go to court one day. Showed up as normal, didn't have the knife on me (remembered). Anyway, they noticed a handcuff key. Based on that, and seeing me before a few times, they thought I was a cop or investigator.. Um. nope. In front of that long line, I had to confess to them it was the key for our (wife and I) pair of handcuffs we use for recreation... they made me take it back to my car and wouldn't let me in with it. Also gave me some light hearted grief when I passed through again...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Of course, the "arrested" part is completely situational (federal buildings, DMV, airports, etc), but my main point is that there are so many uptight people who'd scream and call the cops at the sight of a pocket knife these days, that it's just not worth it to carry one around unless you know you're going to need it.


You're living in the wrong place. 

Where I live, it's still pretty well expected that guys over the age of 10 or so will have a pocket knife on them, unless they're headed to court or to school. 

I sometimes encounter other women who are surprised I carry a pocket knife in my purse. They discover I do this when we need a pocket knife and there aren't any men around. I've never had anyone freak out on me, though.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

That's it! I need to up my edgy dangerous look. I'll add a handcuff key to my keyring. Wonder what else is on the list.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

I've had a Swiss Champ and a Leatherman Wave on my belt for over 20 years. They're as much a part of my daily outfit as underwear! 



(actually, the underwear is optional...)


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

tacoma said:


> It's perfectly legal to carry a pocket knife.
> 
> There are certain places weapons aren't allowed (Court houses/airports/etc..) but I rarely go to these places.
> 
> I've never had a problem carrying one anywhere that I don't get my pockets searched by default.


Depends on the size of the knife and the jurisdiction. Many states have restrictions on the size of the knife and the way they open


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Of course, the "arrested" part is completely situational (federal buildings, DMV, airports, etc), but my main point is that there are so many uptight people who'd scream and call the cops at the sight of a pocket knife these days, that it's just not worth it to carry one around unless you know you're going to need it.
> 
> In my state, open-carry used to be commonplace. It's still LEGAL, but see if you don't get swarmed by cops anyway if you do it walking down the street.


True here in Colorado its legal to carry a loaded firearm on your hip...no license at all because of open carry. But illegal to carry a pocket knife greater than 6 inches. Makes me scratch my head


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

When I was a young boy,back in the late 50's,it seemed like we all carried pocket knives. In those days it seems like we spent a lot more time outdoors,coming up with one adventure after another. Those pocket knives came in handy. I still have two or three around,though I may not be as adventurous,lol. Reminds me of a more carefree time in my life.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I always have a leatherman on me.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> I thought this might end up a picture thread.


LOVE THIS. My dad carried that exact knife for years!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My dad still carries an Old Timer Fozzy.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Grand dad always had a bone handle OT in his pocket. I still have the Swiss Army Tinker, I carried around into my thirties. I don't carry one anymore unless I'm out fishing, but I still keep a Leatherman in the console of my truck. My son cherishes an engraved Buck, we got him for his eagle. I think for a lot of boys it represents one of those first achievements on the road to manhood. You can see it in their eyes, when they get their first one. It's not the same expression as a new Xbox.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I have few small knifes but I don't carry them daily. When we go camping/hiking etc I do bring them (mostly for protection)....along with a mace/Bear mace as well.

It's a peace of mind thing when my family is out in the middle of nowhere....

I see 0 point in carrying a knife or gun on daily basis though.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> LOVE THIS. My dad carried that exact knife for years!


f my favorites!!!!!! I have at least 5 of these.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to carry a pocket knife all the time. Because it was such an ingrained habit, I wound up having one or two confiscated by the TSA Nazis, and was held up at courthouse security a few other times because of them. It stopped being worth having one on me.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I feel naked without my pocket knife. went to the court house about 2 months ago and they took one from me. I asked if I can get it back when I leave and they said sure no problem. when I left I went out the same door and they seen me coming and got it ready for me. wasn't much of a hassle at all. They even commented on how sharp it was .....must have been checking it out! and asked me if I could sharpen theirs....LOL I said 2 bucks an inch is what I charge to sharpen a knife. everybody chuckled.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

GTdad said:


> I used to carry a pocket knife all the time. Because it was such an ingrained habit, I wound up having one or two confiscated by the TSA Nazis, and was held up at courthouse security a few other times because of them. It stopped being worth having one on me.


Between taking your stuff and having images of your naked body.....Air traveling in America has certainly became something I wouldn't want to do....EVER


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Men who carry pocket knives are sexy.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

TBT said:


> When I was a young boy,back in the late 50's,it seemed like we all carried pocket knives. In those days it seems like we spent a lot more time outdoors,coming up with one adventure after another. Those pocket knives came in handy. I still have two or three around,though I may not be as adventurous,lol. Reminds me of a more carefree time in my life.


When I was a kid I carried a pocket knife all the time - mostly to just show off, never really "needed" it, but was certainly handy when camping to cut a long piece of rope into two pieces when I needed an extra rope, and also for marshmallow sticks.

A few years ago I found a 2.5" folding buck knife my dad had given me years before - I carried it around for awhile in case it would come in handy, but alas I never could find things to cut with it - and when I eventually did I'd often forget it was in my pocket and go seek the scissors. Eventually got tired of swapping pockets and carrying the extra bulk. now I carry a smartphone in my pocket and I use it a lot more than the pocket knife.

I am jealous of (wnt to be like) men that have things to cut on a daily basis (requiring more than a box cutter, which served me for many years in a crappy retail job).


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I feel naked without my pocket knife. went to the court house about 2 months ago and they took one from me. I asked if I can get it back when I leave and they said sure no problem. when I left I went out the same door and they seen me coming and got it ready for me. wasn't much of a hassle at all. They even commented on how sharp it was .....must have been checking it out! and asked me if I could sharpen theirs....LOL *I said 2 bucks an inch is what I charge to sharpen a knife. everybody chuckled*.


If it's too much tell them "just the tip".


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

Never carried one, but I keep one in my glovebox at all times.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

cant understand why the hell kershaw would discontinue this line, I have 2 of them.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> In my state, open-carry used to be commonplace. It's still LEGAL, but see if you don't get swarmed by cops anyway if you do it walking down the street.


Open carry virtually disappeared even in states where it was legal with the wave of CCW legislation during the 90's.

In states where you don't even need a CCW to carry concealed, pocket knives strike me as small potatoes, but I guess a lot depends on what city you live in.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I had a knife in my purse with about a 4" blade - totally forgot about it, as I'd only had it in there to cut some string on my son's catcher gear. I made it all the way through security, on a flight, and to my destination before pulling it out and saying, "Holy s**t!"

I'll keep one on my car, but not in my purse, at least anymore.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Case


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have never been without a pocket knife, Knowingly, in my life. I got my first one when I was 4 from my Grandad. A Case XX sodbuster. with yellow handles. I now collect Frank Buster and Queen City knives.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

And a gun... They're just tools for what they're designed for.


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

Leatherman kind of guy, when not at work, just looks wrong with a tie


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

LBHmidwest said:


> Leatherman kind of guy, when not at work, just looks wrong with a tie


I have a couple of very nice English pen knives that I carry when getting dressed up. But I do have a Leatherman in my PU.
When I used to wear a suit to work, I carried a Queen City Single blade with White bone handle scales. Or sometimes a Spyderco.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Q tip said:


> And a gun... They're just tools for what they're designed for.


I have guns, perhaps too many. I've had a gun ever since I was a boy in the Hills. I've used them in the Military, during the war, and for hunting. I have a carry permit so I will sometimes carry one when I travel to anyplace dangerous, but not very often. I NEVER play with guns or treat them as a recreational object. Most of the time, they stay in the safe.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

TBT said:


> When I was a young boy,back in the late 50's,it seemed like we all carried pocket knives. In those days it seems like we spent a lot more time outdoors,coming up with one adventure after another. Those pocket knives came in handy. I still have two or three around,though I may not be as adventurous,lol. Reminds me of a more carefree time in my life.


:iagree: even in the mid 70's when I was a young lad I had a pocket knife...I remember getting a real Swiss Army penknife for my birthday..WOW!

We were always outside...making dens, building dams in the stream, carving daggers, skinning rabbits, playing cowboys and Indians, making bows and arrows.....those were the days! 

Now all the youngsters want is a a keyboard vacuum and a small brush.
Sad.....


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, getting your first pocket knife, was a huge deal. It meant that you had graduated from little kid to big kid.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I never knew that people thought of pocket knives in the same way they think of hand guns. I think that has been the biggest revelation of this thread for me.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> I never knew that people thought of pocket knives in the same way they think of hand guns. I think that has been the biggest revelation of this thread for me.


It's the Media that makes more out of guns than anything else. In my day , rural people all had guns and they were regarded as a tool. But the media and entertainment industries have mythologized them unbelievably.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Of all the ones I've owned, I think the Boker 2020 is my favorite. --Don't carry it much though.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My kids got me this for Christmas 

Amazon.com: Wyatt Earp Gun and Bullet Knife Set: Frontier Enthusiast's Collectible: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Of all the ones I've owned, I think the Boker 2020 is my favorite. --Don't carry it much though.


Boker, whether American or German made, have always been good knives. I had a Tree Brand stockman, for years, and it was a very good dependable knife. Sharpened easily and kept it's edge for a long time. I gave it to my son and he still has it.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

```

```



Fozzy said:


> My kids got me this for Christmas
> 
> Amazon.com: Wyatt Earp Gun and Bullet Knife Set: Frontier Enthusiast's Collectible: Kitchen & Dining


 You have good kids.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting comments about guns....I live in an African country. For many years a mobile phone was seen as a status symbol.

I don't want to offend anyone here but here (as in the rest of the world I guess) you have 'wannabees'...25-40yr olds who will live in a bedsit but have a gold Rolex (probably fake!) drive a Range Rover Sport (on credit), big gold (?) bracelet and have the latest most expensive Samsung/Apple phone.

When in a bar or talking with friends the phone is on view for all to see...'Hey look...I have an Apple I8s phone..I have 'arrived'....

Sadly now the phone stays in the pocket and its the latest Ceska 9mm or Beretta that sits on the table. Very sad.

If I were to carry here - and I could - I wouldn't want anyone to know. Its as if these 'people' have something to prove because they, infact are nothing.

Am I going to respect you because you have the latest Beretta or Samsung? Nope.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

askari said:


> Interesting comments about guns....I live in an African country. For many years a mobile phone was seen as a status symbol.
> 
> I don't want to offend anyone here but here (as in the rest of the world I guess) you have 'wannabees'...25-40yr olds who will live in a bedsit but have a gold Rolex (probably fake!) drive a Range Rover Sport (on credit), big gold (?) bracelet and have the latest most expensive Samsung/Apple phone.
> 
> ...


Carrying a gun in public is due to insecurity. Those guys who carry guns and show them off are compensating for a lack of manhood, in other areas.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a Benchmade Auto Adamas that I carry almost everywhere, as well as a Gerber or a Leatherman. I also usually have a Glock of some flavor on me (as long as I am not on Fed property).

Funny story about the Gerber. Me and my wife went on our first date in the winter. It had been snowing the few days prior, and it had stopped that day. The roads were mostly clear, but we lived in a rural area, so that is not a given in the winter.

Anyway, we got together and the plan was to watch a movie I had rented (Dogma for those interested). We watched the movie, and she was going to run me back to my cousins place (I was staying with him). It had started to snow again while we were watching the movie, and as we were leaving her place (really her grandparents) we headed down the most expeditious road. She was driving a 5 speed 96 S-10. Well, she wasn't speeding or anything, but lost it on the slick road. She panicked, over corrected and put us up an embankment into a field (through a barbed wire fence). She was freaking out. She thought her dad was going to be pissed (she was on his insurance and his name was still on the loan). I was calm (it actually takes a lot to rattle me, has served me well in the military and LE endeavours). I got out the gerber, cut the fence, and rocked the truck out of the field and back onto the road. At that point, she thought it was better if I drove.

She has told me since then that that single incident is what made her fall in love with me. She has told me since that she never worries if I am around, because she knows I will fix the problem, no matter what the problem is. She has historically been right. Just not sure about this latest one.

Interestingly enough, three days later on our second date, she hit three deer with the same truck on the opposite side of town. She still hasn't lived down her driving record...haha.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh, I'm unarmed and extremely dangerous!










Dont need a knife where I work either, so meh


----------

